# Wired



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Illinois farm family have their 1000 acres wired for wi-fi and observation.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...arm_322-ar30814

and here are some pics of the system...

http://www.agriculture.com/farm-management/technology/tour-a-really-wiredup-farm_322-sl30825


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

One of the things on my wish list. I want wifi so I can remotely control/monitor the irrigation via one of the software apps available at the moment, and also fit variable frequency drives to control the system based on demand, and other features like loss of system pressure shutdown, loss of phase etc. I never feel easy about leaving a system running unattended, something always seems to go wrong when I turn my back. Electricity is way too expensive to have a system run 12hrs while pumping the water all over the pump station and back into the river!

I would also love to fit smoke detectors where hay/machinery is stored, I believe you can now get ones with remote alarming to your phone. It would set my mind at ease when I go away for a few days. Maybe even some form of security system too, though I may just be paranoid!!

Once a wifi backbone is installed, the possibilites are endless what you can do on your farm while you aren't there.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

askinner said:


> One of the things on my wish list. I want wifi so I can remotely control/monitor the irrigation via one of the software apps available at the moment, and also fit variable frequency drives to control the system based on demand, and other features like loss of system pressure shutdown, loss of phase etc. I never feel easy about leaving a system running unattended, something always seems to go wrong when I turn my back. Electricity is way too expensive to have a system run 12hrs while pumping the water all over the pump station and back into the river!
> 
> I would also love to fit smoke detectors where hay/machinery is stored, I believe you can now get ones with remote alarming to your phone. It would set my mind at ease when I go away for a few days. Maybe even some form of security system too, though I may just be paranoid!!
> 
> Once a wifi backbone is installed, the possibilites are endless what you can do on your farm while you aren't there.


I've thought about many of the things you've mentioned but mucho dinero to get the farm set up with wifi to cover everything. Waiting for local internet cell service to get upgraded then we'll see.


----------

